# Obama plan would hire vets as cops, firefighters



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Chicago Tribune 
*Obama plan would hire vets as cops, firefighters*
Reuters - ‎2 hours ago‎

| WASHINGTON (Reuters) - President Barack Obama on Friday announced measures to hire Iraq and Afghanistan veterans to restore national parks and work as police and firefighters in a bid to cut veterans' above-average unemployment rate.


----------



## Meat Eater (Jan 27, 2012)

Sounds like he wants to start the W.P.A. all over again from the 1930's. He could care less about the police. Then again the more police officers he hires the more his Justice Department can sue. Why not put them on the southern border as Border Patrol Officers. They could stop the flow of drugs and illegals headed north and cash headed south.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Sounds like Patrick who promised 1000 cops on the street.


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

As a Veteran, I am 100% for vets in my profession, but just as long as they can make the grade above all others. Not to disrespect, but I have served with some real idiots who I would never want to become police officers. I have served with quite a few people that I could not imagine passing the ASVAP. I still have no idea how they got in the military. We have some great men and women that deserve to be given higher standard for this profession based on their veteran status, but just because of that status some do not deserve to be in this profession. That could be taken care of if we had a tougher municipal academy with a higher drop out/disqualification rate. Not to mention I feel the municipal academy should be at least 26 weeks. That crazy shit of 15 weeks if you have a 4 year degree is just insane! 15 weeks to become a full-time officer, really? Us FTO's do not agree with that crap! It should be one standard across the state and veterans should be given a preference in CS testing as it is now. Veterans do deserve a higher status than those with a 4 year degree because not all Warriors are in a situation in life to have Mom and Dad pay for a college education. Some have to go through the military for the GI BILL to afford an education. It is just part of ones upbringing, some are lucky and some are not and have to pursue other routes to get what others already have. Those that have risked their life in service for their country deserve a few points above those that have not risked their life and gone through the hardships of military service. But once again in-order to make sure we have appropriate officers doing this job and representing us we need to have a tougher and more intense Police Academy that weeds out the weak, both mentally and physically. Then we will know that if they pass those 26 weeks then they are worthy to work in this profession.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

To be honest, there are plenty you can tell are unworthy after a couple of minutes and I'm not focused on Vets, Vets SHOULD be given a leg up but you're right, and I don't like to say ANYTHING negative about someone who served their country, but just because you served does not mean you're the right material for some jobs.

Tim McVey? That crazy Doctor at Ft. Hood? There ARE some undesirables in the military, thankfully, not MOST.


----------

